# What Instagram filters do you use...



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wondering what filters people use to look more toned or muscular on pictures etc seen loads of these around lately


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Trenagram is the best one to make you ripped, but it can make you look a bit angry. That DNPhotogram is good but makes you a bit yellow. I'd say go with the Testogram for the best all round results.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Can you guys help me pick a filter?

I don't know if I should go with XX Pro or Valencia

I wanna look tan

What should my caption be?

I want it to be clever....


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Can you guys help me pick a filter?
> 
> I don't know if I should go with XX Pro or Valencia
> 
> ...


I hope you had to google that.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

squatthis said:


> I hope you had to google that.


the scary thing is, i know exactly what hes on about lol

so he probs didnt have to google it lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Can you guys help me pick a filter?
> 
> I don't know if I should go with XX Pro or Valencia
> 
> ...


please can you recommend me some hashtags too, so everyone knows that im dedicated


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I hope you had to google that.


Kinda...

I didn't have to but I did anyway just to make sure I was on-point, you can't just guess when quoting lyrical genius like that.. :lol:



KRSOne said:


> please can you recommend me some hashtags too, so everyone knows that im dedicated


How about....

"Livin' with my bitches, hash tag LIVE"

:laugh:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you're looking for photoshop, not instagram.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I just go with haveagoodphysiquesonofilterneeded filter it seems to do the job.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

ConP said:


> I just go with haveagoodphysiquesonofilterneeded filter it seems to do the job.


Looks like you use black and white to me


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Looks like you use black and white to me


Is black and white counted as a filter?

I only use photobucket to upload pics...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> please can you recommend me some hashtags too, so everyone knows that im dedicated







Watch that #shreddicated


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

#nofilter


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking your best (muscular wise) in a photograph is all about the light. Try and get direct overhead light so it increases the shadows between the muscles and then add extra contrast to the image afterwards.

You'll be surprised how many great looking images look nothing like that to begin with.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

OSaw the title and literally facepalmed before I'd even clicked on it! @Danjal has nailed it with his response, was hoping for some more p!ss takes though! C'mon fellas...


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Can you guys help me pick a filter?
> 
> I don't know if I should go with XX Pro or Valencia
> 
> ...


I dnt know if it's just me but I actually like this song, I think the tune is pretty decent and its pretty clever it you take it as being a **** take out of 'those type of girls' who take selfies!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh god...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no filter no fairground bog mirror filter.


----------

